# new at this game



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

as the title said new at his game I have always want to go ice fishing but never did now that I'm older and some what wiser (that's laying it thick) I want to start ice fishing maybe not this year but next and I would like suggestion on what equipment to get It's hard to explain but I don't want something that won't last or just cheap but nothing that I need a second loan on the house to get not asking much huh Yeah I know I called Mr Rourke from fantasy island but tatttoo said he was out ice fishing but seriously something mid range that is worth the money and since I'm a big guy a 2 or 3 man set up thanks in advance


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

1. Safety gear (Ice picks, spud bar, rope)
2. Hand auger (can use a high torque drill to convert into electric if you have one)
3. Tackle (rods, ice jigs, tungsten jigs)
4. Shanty or sled (many options out there depending on style of fishing and person limit, I prefer the tip over shanty models)
5. Electronics - entry flashers like the vex fl-8 are around $200 and can change the game)
6. Navionics $15 or lake contour maps
7. Float suit $200-$250 (I only have bibs)
8. A good set of warm boots, gloves and clothing
9. An experienced angler friend to show you the ropes and learn about ice conditions


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Forgot boot cleats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

dlancy said:


> 1. Safety gear (Ice picks, spud bar, rope)
> 2. Hand auger (can use a high torque drill to convert into electric if you have one)
> 3. Tackle (rods, ice jigs, tungsten jigs)
> 4. Shanty or sled (many options out there depending on style of fishing and person limit, I prefer the tip over shanty models)
> ...


thank you I have a good idea of what I need I was more or less looking for suggestions of brands I seen at Bass pro a shanty with accessoires for $299 thinking that's a good buy but sometimes too good to be true looked at Abu Garcia rods cabella's sled and again info you gave is very helpful any info on what brand to get or to stay away from would be great


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Stay away from eskimo augers.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Outasync said:


> Stay away from eskimo augers.


thank you that's what I'm looking for what to buy and what to stay away from you had problem with those augers?


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

My buddy bought 3 of them. Took 10 minutes to get 1 hole drilled. He tried my mora and drilled 5 in the same amount of time.


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

I went cheap and bought a eskimo hand auger the first time. Used by friends strikemaster Lazer. No comparison. I went a bought a strikemaster lazer!


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok so first things first....your life isn't worth going cheap on, sooooo with that being said. Save the money to spend on a good pair of bibs, and jacket with floatation in it. It's gonna cost some coin, but if you fish and take it seriously then you know eventually everything takes coin. So a good set of bibs and a jacket, that not only keep you warm and safe and if it's taken care of will last for years and years is gonna run you about $500 possibly more if you want a better set. Next is a good spud bar and a set of ice picks and an auger. A lot of things can be made and modified to fit your needs. As far as everything else goes you can make a rod out of the top section of a 2 piece 6' rod and an old reel. I like a one man flip over shanty, but I know for a fact that an ameristep dog house blind some rope and four 4 1/2" I bolts with a screwdriver keep it in place. A sled is nice, but not necessary a 5 gallon bucket is a necessity. And I liked the comment about finding a buddy that will show you the ropes and can give you a first hand look at what works and what doesn't. I have been fooled plenty by the lure that catches the fisherman and not the fish. You will find a lot of good info on here, but watch as many you tube vids as you can, if you are into that.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Good advice Jay...plus 1,000,000 on floatation bibs and parka..like the Styker ice. Best purchase I ever made besides livescope lol.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yup that should be the first purchase in my opinion. No need to die over some fish


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Whats so special about using a flasher fish finder vs a new style one ??


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ron Y said:


> Whats so special about using a flasher fish finder vs a new style one ??


Nothing. I prefer and use a "new style" graph. I use a Garmin 73SV and also have a Lowrance Elite 5 HDI. As long as you have the amplitude scope (A-scope) on, you get instant return and the rest of the graph is the history. The history is helpful to see how aggressive the fish are, or to mark fast moving fish such as trout. If you look away for a second on a flasher, you'd never know the trout was there, but with a graph you can see that they came streaming through.

If you're talking live imaging such as Panoptix, that's a whole different level. Pricey and bulky to carry around, but they are the best technology for locating fish right now.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Upland said:


> as the title said new at his game I have always want to go ice fishing but never did now that I'm older and some what wiser (that's laying it thick) I want to start ice fishing maybe not this year but next and I would like suggestion on what equipment to get It's hard to explain but I don't want something that won't last or just cheap but nothing that I need a second loan on the house to get ...





Outasync said:


> Stay away from eskimo augers.





Outasync said:


> My buddy bought 3 of them. Took 10 minutes to get 1 hole drilled. He tried my mora and drilled 5 in the same amount of time.





randazzo87 said:


> I went cheap and bought a eskimo hand auger the first time. Used by friends strikemaster Lazer. No comparison. I went a bought a strikemaster lazer!



The easiest cutting hand auger by far, far, far is a Nils. Also the most expensive, but you get what you pay for. If you stay at one spot and only cut one or two holes each outing, any auger brand may work well enough for you. But if you move around a lot and cut a good number in an outing, you will wish that you had a Nils. Probably a Lazer is #2 but with a big step in between and then another step down to a Mora and then apparently another big step down to an Eskimo.

Auger size is another consideration. Somewhat dependent on what you will be fishing for. 6” is a fairly versatile size but 8” allows more room for larger fish and electronics. But an 8” hole is almost twice (178%) the area and volume of a 6” hole and thus almost two times the work to cut, which adds up if you drill very many.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

nixmkt said:


> The easiest cutting hand auger by far, far, far is a Nils. Also the most expensive, but you get what you pay for. If you stay at one spot and only cut one or two holes each outing, any auger brand may work well enough for you. But if you move around a lot and cut a good number in an outing, you will wish that you had a Nils. Probably a Lazer is #2 but with a big step in between and then another step down to a Mora and then apparently another big step down to an Eskimo.
> 
> Auger size is another consideration. Somewhat dependent on what you will be fishing for. 6” is a fairly versatile size but 8” allows more room for larger fish and electronics. But an 8” hole is almost twice (178%) the area and volume of a 6” hole and thus almost two times the work to cut, which adds up if you drill very many.


great information this helps me out a lot what do you think about ice shelter what to look for and your thought on what I may start with


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

archerjay1 said:


> Ok so first things first....your life isn't worth going cheap on, sooooo with that being said. Save the money to spend on a good pair of bibs, and jacket with floatation in it. It's gonna cost some coin, but if you fish and take it seriously then you know eventually everything takes coin. So a good set of bibs and a jacket, that not only keep you warm and safe and if it's taken care of will last for years and years is gonna run you about $500 possibly more if you want a better set. Next is a good spud bar and a set of ice picks and an auger. A lot of things can be made and modified to fit your needs. As far as everything else goes you can make a rod out of the top section of a 2 piece 6' rod and an old reel. I like a one man flip over shanty, but I know for a fact that an ameristep dog house blind some rope and four 4 1/2" I bolts with a screwdriver keep it in place. A sled is nice, but not necessary a 5 gallon bucket is a necessity. And I liked the comment about finding a buddy that will show you the ropes and can give you a first hand look at what works and what doesn't. I have been fooled plenty by the lure that catches the fisherman and not the fish. You will find a lot of good info on here, but watch as many you tube vids as you can, if you are into that.


good info thank you


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Upland said:


> great information this helps me out a lot what do you think about ice shelter what to look for and your thought on what I may start with



I have a homemade one so don’t know much about various brands and types. Many others will have better insight. Size will depend on whether you will be solo or having others in with you. Don’t skimp on size though. Most likely you will be increasing your quantity of equipment for a while and run out of room before you know it. If you will want to be able to move around to locate fish, a flip-over probably would be better than a hub style but limits how many can fit inside. Also need to consider insulated vs. non-insulated. Suggest you make a trip to Mark’s Bait & Tackle in Ravenna. He usually has several kinds set up and most likely will have one of the best prices available. He also has a wealth of info on shanties, electronics, and most anything else fishing related.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Bought a Gen 1 Ion auger last year and love it. It's a bit on the heavy side, but in planning on swapping out the steel auger with a composite one that weighs less than 2 lbs.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I prefer a hub style mostly because I dont set up unless im on fish. If going that route remember a 2 man is actually a 1 man. 4 is 3 ect. For solo I take my quickfish 2i and keep almost everything inside with me. My buddy heater keeps it toasty inside. Then I use a small light bar that velcro to the hub poles to keep it lite before sunup. With 2 to 3 ppl I use my fatfish 949. 

For storing gear i bought the $50 eagle claw hard case. Keeps 6 rods safe and can hold my aquavu mini, 4 lure boxes, gloves, pliers, scissors ect inside.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Upland, not sure your age but if you have “shot” arms, hands or “shoulders”(like me), definitely invest in some kind of powered auger.(If you have any issues mentioned, I guarantee drilling holes “manually“ will be a major effort! Be sure you are “physically able“ to ice fish overall, it can be very exerting)! I have a ‘Clam plate‘ kit I use for panfishing with a 6” auger and quality drill attached(use, or get, the best drill you can afford! and at least two batteries). There are pre-assembled, brand name, units available, self contained units(battery powered) available that can drill any sized hole, ready to drill out of the box. For larger fish, I have a gasoline powered 8” auger I’ve used on Erie to drill thru up to 2 ft. of ice(and landed some big walleye). Not previously mentioned(for help landing bigger fish!) is a ‘cheap’ requirement is a good ice “gaff”. You could easily make one out of a salt-water sized treble hook screwed to a piece of broom handle. I made one out of a piece of stainless welding rod sharpened on the end, bent into a U shape and epoxied into a hole drilled in the end of the broomstick!
Additionally, you mentioned possibly waiting til next year, don’t wait! The ice is forming now and this(should be) a great ice year! Next year(and subsequent years), there may not be fishable ice-and noone is getting any younger! And by the way, Mark’s B&T near Streetsboro has “everything” you could possibly need. Good, helpful guy too. OR, check OGF & FB Marketplaces, Craigslist, etc. Guys are always upgrading, moving South!, or simply getting out of ice fishing. You could conceivably get a “package deal” of most, or all the required equipment you’ll need!


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

I found both my fl8 and marcum m1 on ebay for around 125 each. Both needed new batteries but both have been flawless besides a transducer cord getting hit by auger blade oops


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

get a float suit (mark's usually has some in stock to try on) and go on a few trips with people this year. Try this stuff out and see if it's for you before spending the money. try these shanties and augers on the ice first hand. we all have different models that suit us. this will save you a lot of headaches.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Yep best bet is go on a few trips with someone that knows the game. We all have enough rods to accommodate an extra person and some of us even have extra electronics to let u get a feel for it. Ill warn ya its addicting! You say oh I have everything I need..... oh wait look at that I want it! No I want 5!!!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Upland, not sure your age but if you have “shot” arms, hands or “shoulders”(like me), definitely invest in some kind of powered auger.(If you have any issues mentioned, I guarantee drilling holes “manually“ will be a major effort! Be sure you are “physically able“ to ice fish overall, it can be very exerting)! I have a ‘Clam plate‘ kit I use for panfishing with a 6” auger and quality drill attached(use, or get, the best drill you can afford! and at least two batteries). There are pre-assembled, brand name, units available, self contained units(battery powered) available that can drill any sized hole, ready to drill out of the box. For larger fish, I have a gasoline powered 8” auger I’ve used on Erie to drill thru up to 2 ft. of ice(and landed some big walleye). Not previously mentioned(for help landing bigger fish!) is a ‘cheap’ requirement is a good ice “gaff”. You could easily make one out of a salt-water sized treble hook screwed to a piece of broom handle. I made one out of a piece of stainless welding rod sharpened on the end, bent into a U shape and epoxied into a hole drilled in the end of the broomstick!
> Additionally, you mentioned possibly waiting til next year, don’t wait! The ice is forming now and this(should be) a great ice year! Next year(and subsequent years), there may not be fishable ice-and noone is getting any younger! And by the way, Mark’s B&T near Streetsboro has “everything” you could possibly need. Good, helpful guy too. OR, check OGF & FB Marketplaces, Craigslist, etc. Guys are always upgrading, moving South!, or simply getting out of ice fishing. You could conceivably get a “package deal” of most, or all the required equipment you’ll need!


I appreciate the info and your right about issues I have more then sports illustrated What I'm thinking I want a 3 or 4 man set up power auger rod and reels recommendations on some of this is helpful because because of income it will take me a while to get and while I would like the best it maybe be best for me to get something midrange to see how I fair rather then something too cheap or too expensive


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

nixmkt said:


> I have a homemade one so don’t know much about various brands and types. Many others will have better insight. Size will depend on whether you will be solo or having others in with you. Don’t skimp on size though. Most likely you will be increasing your quantity of equipment for a while and run out of room before you know it. If you will want to be able to move around to locate fish, a flip-over probably would be better than a hub style but limits how many can fit inside. Also need to consider insulated vs. non-insulated. Suggest you make a trip to Mark’s Bait & Tackle in Ravenna. He usually has several kinds set up and most likely will have one of the best prices available. He also has a wealth of





Upland said:


> I appreciate the info and your right about issues I have more then sports illustrated What I'm thinking I want a 3 or 4 man set up power auger rod and reels recommendations on some of this is helpful because because of income it will take me a while to get and while I would like the best it maybe be best for me to get something midrange to see how I fair rather then something too cheap or too expensive


If your going for panfish, cannot beat ACC rods. I've got 2 32" and love them. I can feel the lightest bites without the need of a spring bobber or any extra "doodads". I have no doubt they would handle some medium sized eyes as well.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> If your going for panfish, cannot beat ACC rods. I've got 2 32" and love them. I can feel the lightest bites without the need of a spring bobber or any extra "doodads". I have no doubt they would handle some medium sized eyes as well.


awesome Thank you


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Grab and ugly stick dock runner from Walmart. It's like $16 with a rod, reel and line. The rod is a great all around rod for anything really. The reel is garbage but will be ok till you decide to put something else on it.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

There is no cheap entry into this.
Try going with someone experienced willing to let you join them.
It's a lot to learn really.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

And make sure you understand the ice. Pressure cracks, old holes, weak spots the mine field we trek across each time we go out. How to use a spud bar is very important. Knowing how to read it when ur testing is more important than how to catch fish!


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I started out with some simple"cheap" stuff. Still using it! Haha. I'm a bucket guy, have a used pop up shanty but hardly ever set it up. I like being outdoors and visiting with friends while on the ice.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Shanty for sale in marketplace.
Price is very fair.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

tomb said:


> There is no cheap entry into this.
> Try going with someone experienced willing to let you join them.
> It's a lot to learn really.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


not looking for cheap I look at it this way I could buy the cheapest shed sled and poles and float suit etc etc and not enjoy the experience due to poor equipment or I could spend money on the best equipment and not need too I have heard people spend money on the "best" and find out that a model $100's dollar's cheaper was better I could just go buy the middle road stuff and say ok but I'm looking for suggestions on what "you use and why comparison on stuff you buy and hate or loved


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Didn't mean that to sound the way it did.
Just be prepared for what your in for.
It is a lot of dedicated gear. A lot!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Outasync said:


> And make sure you understand the ice. Pressure cracks, old holes, weak spots the mine field we trek across each time we go out. How to use a spud bar is very important. Knowing how to read it when ur testing is more important than how to catch fish!


agreed I'm not going to venture out without some one that has time on the ice I'm looking for people to say I bought this and it was ............. and why....... so if and when I buy gear I will have some idea of what to look for


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

tomb said:


> Didn't mean that to sound the way it did.
> Just be prepared for what your in for.
> It is a lot of dedicated gear. A lot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


LOL I didn't take it that way  I just wanted to make sure every one knew where I was going with this I'm not good at writing what I mean in my head it sounds good LMAO


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

tomb said:


> Shanty for sale in marketplace.
> Price is very fair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I seen it sold


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Workingman said:


> I started out with some simple"cheap" stuff. Still using it! Haha. I'm a bucket guy, have a used pop up shanty but hardly ever set it up. I like being outdoors and visiting with friends while on the ice.


what kind is it I'm interested in what they have and why comparison shopping so I know what to look for if and when I buy LOL


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Fishusa always has a sale around Christmas on float suits. Buy jacket get bibs free if nothing comes up sooner. If you have an inflatable life preserver that would work until you can find a good bargain.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Outasync said:


> Fishusa always has a sale around Christmas on float suits. Buy jacket get bibs free if nothing comes up sooner. If you have an inflatable life preserver that would work until you can find a good bargain.


awesome


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just a warning, if you buy a marcum flasher it'll defiantly catch you some fish, but get ready for a lot of pissin and moaning if your fishing around the vexilar crowd. They interfere with each other big time. My buddy has a marcum and im constantly yelling at him lol. Just buy a Vex lol.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

archerjay1 said:


> Ok so first things first....your life isn't worth going cheap on, sooooo with that being said. Save the money to spend on a good pair of bibs, and jacket with floatation in it. It's gonna cost some coin, but if you fish and take it seriously then you know eventually everything takes coin. So a good set of bibs and a jacket, that not only keep you warm and safe and if it's taken care of will last for years and years is gonna run you about $500 possibly more if you want a better set. Next is a good spud bar and a set of ice picks and an auger. A lot of things can be made and modified to fit your needs. As far as everything else goes you can make a rod out of the top section of a 2 piece 6' rod and an old reel. I like a one man flip over shanty, but I know for a fact that an ameristep dog house blind some rope and four 4 1/2" I bolts with a screwdriver keep it in place. A sled is nice, but not necessary a 5 gallon bucket is a necessity. And I liked the comment about finding a buddy that will show you the ropes and can give you a first hand look at what works and what doesn't. I have been fooled plenty by the lure that catches the fisherman and not the fish. You will find a lot of good info on here, but watch as many you tube vids as you can, if you are into that.


Artic armor float suit is 269.00 check their web site plus a free pair of gloves


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Upland said:


> what kind is it I'm interested in what they have and why comparison shopping so I know what to look for if and when I buy LOL


My stuff is super simple. I have a few of the schooley ice poles (they come with line, reel, spring bobber and even a jig) they look like a kids toy but for shallow panfish they work great. I bought a couple of ice rods that I put my softwater ultralight reels on. I also have a few tip ups to put out if I choose to. They are the round polar brand. I put it all in a bucket that I made with PVC rod holders. A little box of jigs and slip bobbers, I have a 5" lazer auger, used pop up shapell shack that I use to pull gear out on. I frequently just carry my stuff along. I use my summer hole digging spud bar for ideas well. Just move it from my garage to truck. Haha.
I would love to get a vexilar but haven't come across one when I had extra cash around.
I dont have a suit, I just dress in lots of layers, have only ever gotten wet up to my knees (knock on wood!) Good luck, just saying you can start ice fishing and not spend tons. Ordinary guys can start too!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Workingman said:


> My stuff is super simple. I have a few of the schooley ice poles (they come with line, reel, spring bobber and even a jig) they look like a kids toy but for shallow panfish they work great. I bought a couple of ice rods that I put my softwater ultralight reels on. I also have a few tip ups to put out if I choose to. They are the round polar brand. I put it all in a bucket that I made with PVC rod holders. A little box of jigs and slip bobbers, I have a 5" lazer auger, used pop up shapell shack that I use to pull gear out on. I frequently just carry my stuff along. I use my summer hole digging spud bar for ideas well. Just move it from my garage to truck. Haha.
> I would love to get a vexilar but haven't come across one when I had extra cash around.
> I dont have a suit, I just dress in lots of layers, have only ever gotten wet up to my knees (knock on wood!) Good luck, just saying you can start ice fishing and not spend tons. Ordinary guys can start too!


cool awesome what kind of line do you use on your reels


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

For.panfish 3lb P-line fluorocarbon on my walleye rods I spool up 8lb fireline braid

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

kit carson said:


> For.panfish 3lb P-line fluorocarbon on my walleye rods I spool up 8lb fireline braid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


You use a floro or mono leader on your braid? Just curious, I've been thinking about trying braid for my bigger ice rods.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I use no leader, tie directly to snap swivel

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

kit carson said:


> I use no leader, tie directly to snap swivel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure how the bite might change with braid.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

kit carson said:


> For.panfish 3lb P-line fluorocarbon on my walleye rods I spool up 8lb fireline braid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Upland said:


> what kind is it I'm interested in what they have and why comparison shopping so I know what to look for if and when I buy LOL


For electronics, start with a Garmin Striker 4. It sells for ~$100 on sale a lot of places, has GPS And a “‘flasher” feature that works well and will get you by on the ice. I have a Vex but frequently use the Striker, have a case with a 12 vt 7 amp battery. They have an ice transducer available for extra cost but you cannfloat the one that comes with it with a piece of pool noodle attached. I really like it, so much so I I will be using it this year on my kayak. Again, you might find one on clist, ebay, Dick’s, online, etc.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

The only issues I have found with braid is if you hole hop or like to sit outside a heated shanty the line freezes up a little more than mono.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

archerjay1 said:


> The only issues I have found with braid is if you hole hop or like to sit outside a heated shanty the line freezes up a little more than mono.


Try Fireline crystal ice 10lb with 8lb Fluor leader. With without micro swivel. Doors not seem to freeze and sinks well.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

John Boat said:


> Try Fireline crystal ice 10lb with 8lb Fluor leader. With without micro swivel. Doors not seem to freeze and sinks well.


 I still like my mono...I will always use floro as it's just a confidence thing with me, and I use a double uni instead of a swivel, I get too excited sometimes and I will reel that swivel right up...hahahaha Thanks for the tip, I do like to keep a rod on hand with some just in case.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

archerjay1 said:


> I still like my mono...I will always use floro as it's just a confidence thing with me, and I use a double uni instead of a swivel, I get too excited sometimes and I will reel that swivel right up...hahahaha Thanks for the tip, I do like to keep a rod on hand with some just in case.


I started using the uniknot as well flouro to braid, I'll leave a swivel on 1 rod though for the jigging raps and vibes,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Many people just use a quality(clear) mono for ice fishing thinking that very short distances from lure to fish involved in ice fishing allows little “stretch”(assumed=“forgiveness”) with fluoro or braid, and using mono still allows for good hooksets.


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've used nothing but mono for fishing inland lakes and have never had an issue. I do think I'm gonna try braid on my new walleye setup for erie.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

You will definately want to use braid for walleye on erie or any lake for that matter. Better hook set and better feel for when when they are biting lightly.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Outasync said:


> I prefer a hub style mostly because I dont set up unless im on fish. If going that route remember a 2 man is actually a 1 man. 4 is 3 ect. For solo I take my quickfish 2i and keep almost everything inside with me. My buddy heater keeps it toasty inside. Then I use a small light bar that velcro to the hub poles to keep it lite before sunup. With 2 to 3 ppl I use my fatfish 949.
> 
> For storing gear i bought the $50 eagle claw hard case. Keeps 6 rods safe and can hold my aquavu mini, 4 lure boxes, gloves, pliers, scissors ect inside.


Thanks for the heads up on the eagle claw rod box. Just got mine in the mail. Been wanting one for years but the price has always kept me from picking one up. Got out on the ice last Sunday and the tip of my spring bobber pole broke in transit. I was irritated to say the least. Remembered this post and ordered one from SCHEELS. Definitely worth the price.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Flasher for sale in marketplace. 
Might want to jump on it.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------

